# Just Picked This Up May 1963



## vastingray (Mar 1, 2016)

This is an incredibly clean 63  rear tire is US peerless dated 2nd quarter of May 63  the super rare reflector bracket used in 63 only the early seat tag front  tire dated 2nd qtr 63 original schwinn tubes very lucky find interesting bike


----------



## vastingray (Mar 1, 2016)

may 1963


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Love it !!  thanks for sharing Tom.

Mark


----------



## Intense One (Mar 2, 2016)

"Some guys have all the luck".......nice find.....an original from back in the day!           Ray


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 2, 2016)

Killer lime !!


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Mar 2, 2016)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 291073 View attachment 291071 View attachment 291070 View attachment 291065 View attachment 291064 View attachment 291063This is an incredibly clean 63  rear tire is US peerless dated 2nd quarter of May 63  the super rare reflector bracket used in 63 only the early seat tag front  tire dated 2nd qtr 63 original schwinn tubes very lucky find interesting bike



Sweeeet Tom!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Awesome!!!


----------



## pb63 (Mar 5, 2016)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 291073 View attachment 291071 View attachment 291070 View attachment 291065 View attachment 291064 View attachment 291063This is an incredibly clean 63  rear tire is US peerless dated 2nd quarter of May 63  the super rare reflector bracket used in 63 only the early seat tag front  tire dated 2nd qtr 63 original schwinn tubes very lucky find interesting bike



Great score Tom! I have a copper 63 Dated May 18 1963. What day was yours made? That seat is very hard to find. Ive only had one over the years and I stupidly traded it away years ago because I didn't have a 63 SR back then. Paul


----------



## Bike Bitten (Mar 12, 2016)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 291073 View attachment 291071 View attachment 291070 View attachment 291065 View attachment 291064 View attachment 291063This is an incredibly clean 63  rear tire is US peerless dated 2nd quarter of May 63  the super rare reflector bracket used in 63 only the early seat tag front  tire dated 2nd qtr 63 original schwinn tubes very lucky find interesting bike



Tom! Tom! Tom!
You are the best. Super Duper!!!!
Call me when you get a chance.
Brian


----------



## rweaver (May 17, 2016)

That's one sweet bike Tom.


----------



## Jaxon (May 18, 2016)

You must have a time machine to bring these Great Examples to the future. Doesn't get any better then this bike!


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Jun 5, 2016)

I hate you. Lol jk. Jaw dropping


----------

